# NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning light shaped like a key



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning shaped like a key, hasn't anyone had this problem??*

I have just had what I feel like is a big problem.
It started raining in nashville tonight( I don't know if it's related) and I got back into my car, after putting the baby in the rear passenger seat, and started it up and the "System Fault Workshop" warning came on, with a warning symbol next to my tpms symbol that is shaped like a key, and the "car outline icon" in the center had the rear passenger door light blink open. 
I hope that made sense.
I tried to restart the car to see if it would go off, and it won't. The infotainment doesn't light up, and the blinkers don't work, and neither would the high beams. So the steering wheel lights/controls are dead. Also my keyless entry doesn't lock/unlock the car. 
I couldn't find anything in the manual, and the only online I could find that might be related is the following: " the actual issue is/are leaky seals on the front latch solenoids/actuators, period. these are made by some company in "czech republic" and are also used on VW phaeton's, which had the same issues. there was one or more bad lot's of them at the beginning of the 997 production cycle and there where several 100 cars affected by this (not sure if these where all 997's). some of these actuators may have made it all the way into early 2005 997cars." http://forums.rennlist.com/ren....html
Other sites say that the battery might be dying. 
I really don't know what to do, and if the car is ok to drive to the dealer, or if I should have it towed. 
Any help is very appreciated!
UPDATE: I just tried to go start the car again, and the alarm started going off. Then I started the car to try and stop the alarm, and it kept going off...Then I thought the battery might have something to do with it so I opened the trunk with the key since the button in the drivers door wouldn't open it, and the alarm when off when I manually opened the trunk.....What am I going to do now?
Update #2: the rear seat footwell lights are on, and you can see a youtube video of the warning lights at: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YJIeZXNNNNc
Update #3: Because the battery gauge in the dash showed the battery being completely dead with no charge, I tried to "jump" the car with another car using jumper cables hooked up to the battery in the trunk on the drivers side. Again the alarm went off when opening the trunk, and when starting the vehicle, and the battery gauge was still completely dead.
-Greg 
_Modified by gcooley1 at 8:04 PM 2-21-2010_

_Modified by gcooley1 at 8:08 PM 2-21-2010_

_Modified by gcooley1 at 8:09 PM 2-21-2010_















































































_Modified by gcooley1 at 8:21 PM 2-21-2010_


_Modified by gcooley1 at 9:11 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning shaped like a key, hasn't anyone ... (gcooley1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcooley1* »_I have just had what I feel like is a big problem.
Update #3: Because the battery gauge in the dash showed the battery being completely dead with no charge, I tried to "jump" the car with another car using jumper cables hooked up to the battery in the trunk on the drivers side. Again the alarm went off when opening the trunk, and when starting the vehicle, and the battery gauge was still completely dead.
-Greg 
_Modified by gcooley1 at 9:11 PM 2-21-2010_

Hello Greg!
I think that symbol is your "immobilizer" for the key/car. Key's are "paired" to cars security system via a little chip in the key fobs (remotes). I don't know why this is acting up, could be a dead battery.. Nice to see a 100,000+ Phaeton via video, these cars should go the distance, and then some.
Regarding #3, Jump Starting.. You'll want to jump the car from the front (in the engine bay). You'll see two posts near the passenger side (right under the wipers). One will have a red (+ positive) cap. The other will be a negative (-) post next to the covered red post. You'll want to jump the car from there.
Have you tried the "emergency start"? Get in the car; turn key to the right (clockwise), then turn it to the left (counter clockwise). I've heard other forum members run this quick procedure and their car fires up.
I think your car should be okay to drive if you can get it home, or to the dealer. If you don't have the CEL/MIL (check engine light), you should be OK really. 
I hope you get this worked out. Please do keep up posted..
- Adrian



_Modified by VWGlf00GL at 9:40 PM 2-21-2010_


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning shaped like a key, hasn't anyone ... (VWGlf00GL)*

i'm so glad that someone replied! I just don't understand why if it's the battery, the rear door light flashes in the dash....do you think the door actuator has anything to do with it?
I will try to jump it from the front, but If I hooked it up to the battery in the rear it should be the same idea right?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning shaped like a key, hasn't anyone ... (gcooley1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcooley1* »_I just don't understand why if it's the battery, the rear door light flashes in the dash...

The Phaeton has two batteries. One is exclusively for supplying power to the starter motor (that is the one on the right side of the car), the other is for comfort functions and relay/electronic control related to locking, unlocking, and starting the car.
If you have not yet got the car started, try putting the key in the ignition and twisting it fully clockwise (as if to start), then fully counterclockwise (beyond the normal vertical position for key removal), then repeat that process. Chances are the car will start on the second rotation cycle of the key.
Michael


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning shaped like a key, hasn't anyone ... (gcooley1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcooley1* »_i'm so glad that someone replied! I just don't understand why if it's the battery, the rear door light flashes in the dash....do you think the door actuator has anything to do with it?
I will try to jump it from the front, but If I hooked it up to the battery in the rear it should be the same idea right?

Hello Greg!
Your welcome, just trying to lend a hand here.. I peeked at the Phaeton bible a few minutes ago, and went through the "immobilizer" sections. 
Have you tried locking the car and coming back say 15-20 minutes later to attempt the jump start and get it to to safe place? (I don't know where it's at..)
I think one of our Phaeton Guru Moderator's need's to step in here, I am just speaking from what your telling us.. I've not gone through this yet..
I don't know why the rear passenger door is flashing..


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning shaped like a key, hasn't anyone ... (gcooley1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gcooley1* »_I will try to jump it from the front, but If I hooked it up to the battery in the rear it should be the same idea right?

Not really. But, if you have to connect the helper battery (the one you are getting a boost from) to the rear of the car, connect it to the terminals of the battery on the LEFT side of the trunk. Then, do the "key rotation in the ignition trick" described above.
Below is a picture showing where the left battery is.
Michael


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: NEED HELP ASAP! System Fault Workshop warning shaped like a key, hasn't anyone ... (VWGlf00GL)*

I guess I need to clarify, that the gauge says the battery is dead, but the car starts fine. Just the alarm goes off like crazy.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

_Quote »_
I guess I need to clarify, that the gauge says the battery is dead, but the car starts fine. Just the alarm goes off like crazy.

It could still be that the LHS battery is dead. If you can drive the car home, follow Michael's advice above and leave the LHS battery charging overnight. If you still have the same problems after a good 24hr charge, then it's dealer time.
Harry


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

This morning, the keyless entry worked, and it started up fine after a short alarm burst...
It was like it never happend. I'm assuming that whatever got wet and shorted out the system dried out in my garage, and is playing hide and seek with me now.
I dropped it off at the dealer. Hopefully they can figure it out.
Any new thoughts now that we know it's not a dead battery?(or maybe we don't know that?)


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Whilst the LHS battery is usually the prime candidate whenever you get a slew of apparently unrelated fault messages, I wonder whether something like this could have happened to your Phaeton: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2274837
Harry


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

i'm not sure how that post relates?


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

You said: "I'm assuming that whatever got wet and shorted out the system dried out in my garage, and is playing hide and seek with me now."
If you read the thread I posted the link to, you'll see that in that case the hole in the underside of the car was next to the KESSY unit and a collection of circuit breakers. Since you were having warning messages with a key symbol I thought there might be some connection (ie. check your car for any underbody damage).
Harry


_Modified by Prince Ludwig at 7:53 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

i will try that. I don't have a kessy, but probably is still going to have electronics
Thanks!


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I seem to recall that all Phaetons have a KESSY module even if they don't actually have the keyless entry feature.
Harry


----------



## gcooley1 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

interesting....When I get the verdict back from the dealer, I'll let you know!


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

PanEuropean said:


> If you have not yet got the car started, try putting the key in the ignition and twisting it fully clockwise (as if to start), then fully counterclockwise (beyond the normal vertical position for key removal), then repeat that process. Chances are the car will start on the second rotation cycle of the key.<p>Michael


Right you are Michael, my car didn't start at all last night. I changed the remote key battery and it still didn't start. I did what you suggested and it fired up.

Thanks a million


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

I forgot to mention that although I started the car few times from last night wiyhout any issues, nevertheless a key warning sign appears on the odometer!


----------



## awill707 (Dec 7, 2020)

gcooley1 said:


> *Re: (Prince Ludwig)*
> 
> interesting....When I get the verdict back from the dealer, I'll let you know!


Hey, what was the verdict from the dealer? I am having the same issue.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

awill707 said:


> Hey, what was the verdict from the dealer? I am having the same issue.


Check your LH battery. Charge it overnight and see if that helps. It's probably either the battery or a wet kessy.


----------

